# If I Practice Hard Enough, Can I Become the Next Shaun White?



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Are you serious? And if so, did you start riding real mountains at 3 years old like Shaun did??? If the answer is no, then good luck!


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

I think anything is possible, depends on yourself. 

I don't think practice is the key though. you need talent as well. some people are borned with certain things. so starting snowboarding early is not the key either.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Sure, anything is possible. Shaun white is not only a gifted snowboarder, but gifted athlete in general. He would probably have been great at any sport he got into. But as for the next Shaun White, I think Seb Toots may be next in line for that... Kid kills it. His part in Knockout - the Tenth round is amazing, and for a 15 year old, insane.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

seb toots does have tons of hype i thought he was 17 now though?


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

haha toots


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Nope. Just have fun out there and don't think of it as practice.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Honestly, Shaun White isn't the best. There are many better riders than him, they just don't get as much coverage.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It also depends on what you practice and in snowboarding the mtn you are born with or ride often heavily influences your riding. The often stated number of hours it takes to become a professional in almost any endeavor is 10,000 hours.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Like wrathfuldeity, I also read that it takes 10,000 hours of practice to become exceptional at something. That's not 10,000 hours of screwing around and taking it easy - it's 10,000 hours of seriously practicing and pushing yourself. It's staying in shape during the off season. It's perfecting your balance during the summers. It's hitting the gym in the summer to get stronger. It's staying flexible so your body can take the punishment the riding season dishes out.

If you break the 10,000 hours down, figuring you average about 5 hours of riding every time you go up the hill, means you'll need to snowboard 2,000 days before you can even think about turning pro. 2,000 days - figuring you get in 200 days a year (which most people don't or can't) means it'll take minimum of 10 years to become great at snowboarding...And that's if you are always pushing yourself and stay major injury free. 

10,000 hours is why, at age 13, Shawn White could stomp the most technical park tricks.

Since you're old enough to post on this forum, and don't write like you're 5 years old, I am going to say no, it's not possible. You are too old. You can become good, but not a pro. Your kids however...Start em off early enough and the sky is the limit.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

even if you were as talented as him...good luck getting all those endorsements and subsequent recognition...thats one in a million


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Maybe not the next Shaun White, but if you've got a bit of talent, put in a few ~100 day seasons, regularly participated in competitions, and really worked at promoting yourself and getting to know people in the industry, you could probably score yourself a few sponsorships and video parts (I'd think).

How old are you? How long have you been riding? What sort of stuff can you do? Hard to say without knowing that.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I remember seeing scotty lago at 10 years old throwing backflips off 50+ foot kickers at the US Open in VT. If you weren't that good at age 10 then the answer is hellll no.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Extremo said:


> I remember seeing scotty lago at 10 years old throwing backflips off 50+ foot kickers at the US Open in VT. If you weren't that good at age 10 then the answer is hellll no.


You didn't read carefully. I said I'm going to practice really hard...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You need the talent is what I was getting at.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

You know, it's funny how all sports look further and further down the age ranks for prospects. Reality is, anyone any age can be just as good with determination and persistence. The only difference is at an older age, takes a lot more prep work to keep the body in shape, and secondly, most are already well settled down at that late of an age to bother to make such a run on it. So I'm not buying the age ticket, talent and experience regardless of age can be done at any point such point of life.

Edit - One more tip, don't strive to be someone else, strive to be yourself and unique to be who you are to set apart yourself from the rest.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Extremo said:


> I remember seeing scotty lago at 10 years old throwing backflips off 50+ foot kickers at the US Open in VT. If you weren't that good at age 10 then the answer is hellll no.


Yeah. I fuckin love Scotty Lago. He is the defenition of a true East Coast rider.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> You know, it's funny how all sports look further and further down the age ranks for prospects. Reality is, anyone any age can be just as good with determination and persistence. The only difference is at an older age, takes a lot more prep work to keep the body in shape, and secondly, most are already well settled down at that late of an age to bother to make such a run on it. So I'm not buying the age ticket, talent and experience regardless of age can be done at any point such point of life.
> 
> Edit - One more tip, don't strive to be someone else, strive to be yourself and unique to be who you are to set apart yourself from the rest.


True, true. The older you are, the less and less you're willing to risk your health, life and career to progress to "pro" status in snowboarding. When I 1st started out at age 19, I'd huck the 40 footers without a 2nd thought - which usually resulted in a spectactular crash (and without a helmet too). But now at age 31, I have to psych myself up to hit them anymore and that's with helmet and crash pants...And I'm even thinking about buying more armor.

If you had the money, time and mental state to train at 100% all of the time, you could get very good very quickly. Progression camps + private lessons + crazy drive/focus can accomplish very impressive results in a short amount of time. IIRC, in the 2006 winter games, I saw a 26 year old Japanese woman snowboarder that took 6th or 7th place in half-pipe and she hadn't started boarding till she was 20 (she was the best woman rider in half pipe on the Japan team)...So it's possible.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

My question is who is Shawn White?


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry, I thought id add a stupid question to a ridonkulous thread.

I mean honestly, Shawn was lucky enough to start early because his parents were pretty rich. He went to stay in lodges pretty much every weekend for most of his youthful life. I think you should focus more on pushing yourself and not worrying about anybody else.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> Edit - One more tip, don't strive to be someone else, strive to be yourself and unique to be who you are to set apart yourself from the rest.


Exactly, be the first you, not the next somebody else. It doesn't matter how old you are, you can do a lot if you put your mind to it. Whether your goals are lofty or seemingly attainable, don't set your bar based on somebody else, be the best you can be, maybe better than shawn white. If you don't make it there in the end, you will still have had a great journey getting to where you end up, and should be one nasty snowboarder.
:thumbsup:


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Individuality.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> True, true. The older you are, the less and less you're willing to risk your health, life and career to progress to "pro" status in snowboarding. When I 1st started out at age 19, I'd huck the 40 footers without a 2nd thought - which usually resulted in a spectactular crash (and without a helmet too). But now at age 31, I have to psych myself up to hit them anymore and that's with helmet and crash pants...And I'm even thinking about buying more armor.
> 
> If you had the money, time and mental state to train at 100% all of the time, you could get very good very quickly. Progression camps + private lessons + crazy drive/focus can accomplish very impressive results in a short amount of time. IIRC, in the 2006 winter games, I saw a 26 year old Japanese woman snowboarder that took 6th or 7th place in half-pipe and she hadn't started boarding till she was 20 (she was the best woman rider in half pipe on the Japan team)...So it's possible.


true. when I was a kid, I jumped off a roof just to see if I could do it. now, there is no way I would do that. 

I started to learn snowboard when I was over 30. and I think I am pretty good at it now. this is my third season. I am very flexible. I think physically there is no problem for me to be as good as anybody else. I think my limitation now is my mental state. I mean I am pretty daring compare with people my age, but when when I compare with kids I find myself pretty timid.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

YanTheMan said:


> Individuality.


true. you could never be somebody if you try to the next of somebody.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, I think you could become pro. I think 85.67% of the people on here could become pro if they had the right opportunities:

Money so that all they had to worry about was snowboarding
Support from others
And a great place to snowboard. 

When you work 40 hours a week at a real job while going to college full time it gets hard to 'become a pro' at snowboarding. If I could take a year off from the real world I would LOVE to see where I could go in a sport... not just snowboarding. It would be very interesting.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

This kid at my local hill just got signed to stepchild and dragon and he's been riding there his whole life. He's 19 but was homeschooled and is seriously there everyday. That's probably what it would take to become pro. But then again Leanne Pelosi didn't start riding seriously til she was out of college and look how quickly she got sponsored.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Technine Icon said:


> Honestly, Shaun White isn't the best. There are many better riders than him, they just don't get as much coverage.


Well, the OP didn't say he wants to be the best. Just the next SW. Let him try.

But the OP should be the first person trying to be the next 'him'.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

stevetim said:


> Well, the OP didn't say he wants to be the best. Just the next SW. Let him try.
> 
> But the OP should be the first person trying to be the next 'him'.


Yes. I have his jacket, goggles, gloves, board, bindings, boots, and socks. I just need to really practice so I can get his skills.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Sn0nMasher said:


> Yes. I have his jacket, goggles, gloves, board, bindings, boots, and socks. I just need to really practice so I can get his skills.


I can't tell if you are being sarcastic. If you are, then that means you created this thread sarcastically, which isn't really cool considering a lot of smart people gave you some pretty good replies.

If you are being serious... well... I have nothing to say to you.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Do you actually mimic him? Do you actually have everything of his? 

Hmm, not that cool..


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> Do you actually mimic him? Do you actually have everything of his?
> 
> Hmm, not that cool..


I do. I like his stuff not only because it's his but it looks cool. He designed the clothes and board and it rocks. I like how he does that thing with his hands when he rides, I do that a lot too now. I know, not original, but it helps to have a role model for now. Maybe eventually I grow out of it and find my own style, but for now, Shaun White is god.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Extremo said:


> This kid at my local hill just got signed to stepchild and dragon and he's been riding there his whole life. He's 19 but was homeschooled and is seriously there everyday. That's probably what it would take to become pro. But then again Leanne Pelosi didn't start riding seriously til she was out of college and look how quickly she got sponsored.


 True, it helps if your homeschooled or attend a mountain school, like Stratton mt. school, seems alot of pro's attended this school at one point since they get to ride everyday. But yes anything is possible there's some asian chick(don't really know her name) who was in a half pipe compitition couple of months back and she place like 3rd. Note she started riding when she was 30, which is pretty awesome. Also Micheal Jordan didn't start playing basketball til he was a junior in H.S. So again anything is possible, Good Luck and I hope you succeed. But be yourself not like Shaun white.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

laz167 said:


> But yes anything is possible there's some asian chick(don't really know her name) who was in a half pipe compitition couple of months back and she place like 3rd. Note she started riding when she was 30, which is pretty awesome.


see....you don't really need 10yrs of practice...


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

Sn0nMasher said:


> I do. I like his stuff not only because it's his but it looks cool. He designed the clothes and board and it rocks. I like how he does that thing with his hands when he rides, I do that a lot too now. I know, not original, but it helps to have a role model for now. Maybe eventually I grow out of it and find my own style, but for now, Shaun White is god.


Man that is really strange. It is almost like you are trying to live vicariously through Shaun White, but buying all of his stuff is not going to help you get better any faster. You may also want to start trying to get your own style. How old are you?


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah I kind of thought you were messing with us when you said you had all his gear already and just needed to practice to get his skills...

This is what I don't like about Shaun White / the corporate whoring out of snowboarding to the world. They make kids want to get into snowboarding just go get rich, not for the pure love of the sport. You really have the wrong attitude towards snowboarding - it shouldn't be about trying to mimic someone else's skills to get rich. That's just lame.

It's completely different in other sports, baseball for example, its all about stats there is no style or individuality involved, it's about how hard / how often you can hit a ball. So in baseball, it's perfectly acceptable to mimic yourself after say Hank Aaron or some uber-pro. But snowboarding is NOTHING like baseball, the most successful pro's in snowboarding got there by doing it their own way and bringing something different & creative to the game. Like Terje for example - his biggest influence was Craig Kelly, but did he mimic his style and try to be exactly like Craig? Hell no, he took what he learned from him and blended it with his own uber-euro styles.

If anything, you should try to be like Shaun White in his determination and focus, I mean the kid has talents but you know he worked/rode his ass off for many years to get where he is. But don't try to be 'the next shaun white', just try to be the next great snowboarder is a much more acceptable statement.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

SB4L said:


> This is what I don't like about Shaun White / the corporate whoring out of snowboarding to the world. They make kids want to get into snowboarding just go get rich, not for the pure love of the sport. You really have the wrong attitude towards snowboarding - it shouldn't be about trying to mimic someone else's skills to get rich. That's just lame.


I never said my goal is to be rich from snowboarding. There be lots of careers to do that much easier. I only want to be able to do the stuff that Shaun White does.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I think people are discounting talent here. Chas Guldemond grew up a few towns over from me and rode the local mountains here and the kid was just a natural. There were a lot of kids here riding with him everyday trying to progress as hard as he did but the kid just blew everyone out of the water. Noone could keep up no matter how hard they tried. It's not possible for everone.


----------



## braden (Feb 5, 2009)

Ben watts is predicted to be the next shaun white.. he is only 15 and is amazing


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Extremo said:


> I think people are discounting talent here.


I did not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Honestly, Shaun White isn't the best. There are many better riders than him, they just don't get as much coverage.


ummm, he recently won dew cup for both vert and slope. owned.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

how is that "owned" 

you are going to get "owned" 

cause the judges and competition is biased cause it is sponsored by Burton....whom is shauns biggest sponsor.... 

you get the hint yet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

sjm0300 said:


> how is that "owned"
> 
> you are going to get "owned"
> 
> ...


Proof of this or it never happened.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Look it up buddy! 

its common sense

but we can already tell your a kid... so no need to explain..you know it all remember 

all kids do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

sjm0300 said:


> Look it up buddy!
> 
> its common sense
> 
> ...


That's what I thought. It's the Dew Cup, not the Burton Cup.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Sn0nMasher said:


> That's what I thought. It's the Dew Cup, not the Burton Cup.


kid, you arnt very smart are you?


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

This has to be a joke... this has to be a joke.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Even Shaun White will admit that he isn't the best. And he freely says that he sucks on mountain riding. I think that even the tomato would be embarrassed by your fanboi-ism.

Don't ever try to be someone else. If you don't rock your own style, you'll never become anything but a poser.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Even Shaun White will admit that he isn't the best. And he freely says that he sucks on mountain riding. I think that even the tomato would be embarrassed by your fanboi-ism.
> 
> Don't ever try to be someone else. If you don't rock your own style, you'll never become anything but a poser.


Humility? The guy has class and substance. I've seen him in big mountain backcountry on dvd. He kicks arse and that was like his first time.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Kind of like when shaun "won" the x games slopestyle even though everyone agrees that scotty lago's run was much better, and how he "won" the superpipe even though many believe kevin pierce was more technical. Shaun White's turned into an industry whore...and you buy into him. 

And the only tour that matters is TTR, which he's ranked 12th.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

see kid, I'm not the only one that is a realist.

I have seen A LOT of video's and I have NEVER seen shaun white do back country / big mountain...ever!

now, dont get me wrong. he IS good. VERY good. but he has hit a brick wall in the past 2-3 years. hes not advancing himself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Kind of like when shaun "won" the x games slopestyle even though everyone agrees that scotty lago's run was much better, and how he "won" the superpipe even though many believe kevin pierce was more technical. Shaun White's turned into an industry whore...and you buy into him.
> 
> And the only tour that matters is TTR, which he's ranked 12th.


Well, it sounds you don't like him. I mean what happens when he actually loses like in Manhattan Snowscrapers, then what? Then it's fair? I know when I see overrated and overexposed, but the guy is good and no matter how much media attention he gets, he still keeps it real and a great ambassador for the sport and create interest in people who would probably never care for snowboarding. Increased interest and popularity of the sport can only be a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

sjm0300 said:


> see kid, I'm not the only one that is a realist.
> 
> I have seen A LOT of video's and I have NEVER seen shaun white do back country / big mountain...ever!
> 
> now, dont get me wrong. he IS good. VERY good. but he has hit a brick wall in the past 2-3 years. hes not advancing himself.


You obviously don't see enough. See First Descent (owned):

Amazon.com: First Descent (Widescreen Edition): Shawn Farmer, Terje Haakonsen, Nick Perata, Shaun White, Hannah Teter, Travis Rice, Scott Duncan, Kemp Curly, Kevin Harrison, Jon Philpot, Jack Kelly, John Kaplan, Larry Tanz, Marc Joubert, Paula Marton

A bunch of pro backcountry and park guys and gals but him and Terje were the best.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

This is completely stupid thread, if you wanted to be the next Shaun White you'd be on the hill shredding and not worrying what abunch of old guys on the internet think. If someone says I can't do something I go out and prove them wrong. 

You'll never be as good as Shaun White or even close so, stop trying.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Sn0nMasher said:


> Humility? The guy has class and substance. I've seen him in big mountain backcountry on dvd. He kicks arse and that was like his first time.


I never said he wasn't a good person. I just said he isn't the god you're trying to make him out to be. He's just a skinny red-haired kid who happens to be really good at snowboarding. The main reason he is so popular is that he is marketable. He's very visible with his big smile and crazy red hair. He's not the best snowboarder out there, though.

I think you have WAY too big of a man-crush on the tomato and you should let it go. Try to be yourself instead of idolizing other people.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Sn0nMasher said:


> You obviously don't see enough. See First Descent (owned):
> 
> Amazon.com: First Descent (Widescreen Edition): Shawn Farmer, Terje Haakonsen, Nick Perata, Shaun White, Hannah Teter, Travis Rice, Scott Duncan, Kemp Curly, Kevin Harrison, Jon Philpot, Jack Kelly, John Kaplan, Larry Tanz, Marc Joubert, Paula Marton
> 
> A bunch of pro backcountry and park guys and gals but him and Terje were the best.


hey mornon kid, first off, did you not read the reviews or much less the video? hes NOT a back country type of guy....he looks lazy and not into it! 

hes park only. 

so kiddie...I hate to break it to you. but your going to grow up normal like everyone else here. no matter HOW much you practice. you would already have the talent and wouldnt be asking that question :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Haha...ur exact words:


> I have seen A LOT of video's and I have NEVER seen shaun white do back country / big mountain...ever!


Who's the moron now? owned.

And for someone who is not backcountry and his first time, he's pretty darn good.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

This thread is useless. The OP needs to grow up and everyone else needs to quit feeding him. Someone should lock this nonsense.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

People are taking this way to serious. Good you have a role model, stick with it. I hope wanting to be like him makes you a better person. 

People do this all the time. When it comes to religion, sports star etc. How many people use MJ basketball stuff? Etc etc etc. 

I hope you do become as good as SW and I hope his style does influence you. I'm glad to see you have at least someone to strive to be, at least for now.


----------

